# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Improvemen-Button Required To Send Request To Mark The Thread As Solved (Like Report Post)

## :) Sixthsense :)

I am not sure whether this has been discussed earlier, if so please let me know I will mark this thread as solved.

I believe the subject explains the requirement and at present some of them are doing the practice of giving the links in *Mark The Thread As Solved* thread but it will be very much helpful if there is a button which sends a request to moderators or admins notification area if anyone clicks it for marking the thread as solved.

Clicking the button seems to be an easy method (Like At Present we are doing for Report Post) instead of collecting the links and posting it in that particular thread (*Mark The Thread As Solved*).

----------


## arlu1201

Nice suggestion Sixthsense.  Lets see how we can best achieve this.

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Thanks for considering it  :Smilie:

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

I am seeing some fine tuning options in recent days Add Reputation, Report Post and I hope to see *Mark this thread as solved* button also.

----------

